# Administrative Poll: Modem vs. Broadband



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

When thinking and considering new additions and improvements for the site, the staff needs to know what portion of our users are still on modem and which have moved to broadband. Please vote.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

modem - so please don't disregard us rejects from the 1990's


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Paper cup and stings.


----------



## James Y (Mar 17, 2003)

pigeons and paper.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

gotcha all beat there. although I do like the paper cup and strings deal. sounds easy ! I'm on a family members computer, all the access I can stand , and no cost to me


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

DSL all the way. Who doesnt love DSL's?























~Dj


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i wish i could afford dsl...


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Jonas said:


> gotcha all beat there. although I do like the paper cup and strings deal. sounds easy ! I'm on a family members computer, all the access I can stand , and no cost to me


 That is just leeching. Now... if you stolen the connection from you neighbors... I would be impressed.

Secretly hook up a wireless connection and presto.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I love my cable internet.








Smokin' fast.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

I use smoke signals!
I take a drag from my herbal ciggarette!, then exhale into my PC.
The information is transferred into the smoke, whereupon I inhale it again and exhale into the atmosphere.

The logical conclusion is that it ends up at the P-fury w/site.

Isnt technology a wonderful thing??!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i use road runner







just got rid of 56k 2 weeks ago


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Once you get b/band, you'd never go back to 56K - t-o-o s-l-o-w


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

One you go T1, bband is like a cup with strings.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> One you go T1, bband is like a cup with strings.


 You have a T1 connection at home?


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

once u go t3 u never look back







if only I was rich I could have that hehe. I'm currently still stuck on 56k, but hopefully in a few weeks I'll have broadband.

Mark


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cable here


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

winkyee said:


> RedShoal said:
> 
> 
> > One you go T1, bband is like a cup with strings.
> ...


 Yep, in my home office.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> winkyee said:
> 
> 
> > RedShoal said:
> ...


 Damn. That's got to be nice


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

my comp runs by a hamster on a wheel...grrrrrrrrrrrrr..too damn slow at times...


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

T1 isn't actualy that fast, my cable internet has been speed tested was faster than a T1 now if i was rich i would have a OC12 one of the fastest , they would put a 5' fiberoptic wire right into your house. LOL


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

I use the shittiest cable it blows however it beats telephone so i dont mind


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I say we just drive to the highest peak and yell out!!! DSL all the wiz*zay!!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

DSL


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

56k dialup


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

14.4 k modem







...

no not really, adsl


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Croz said:


> T1 isn't actualy that fast, my cable internet has been speed tested was faster than a T1 now if i was rich i would have a OC12 one of the fastest , they would put a 5' fiberoptic wire right into your house. LOL


 My cable speeds are consistently at 240k per second on Kazaa lite.
My speed test showed 300.9 KB/sec.
How fast is a T1 line?
The cable company just started offering 4meg service for about 80 bucks a month. I'm still using the basic package .


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> modem - so please don't disregard us rejects from the 1990's


 you better anty up son


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

T1 are 1.544 Mbs

Unsaturated cable has been known to get to 1Mbps downstream. The difference is the upstream. On calbe it is SLOOOOW and restricted. It is faster....but then again, who needs that much of a pipe for surfing?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

winkyee said:


> My speed test showed 300.9 KB/sec.


 Man, my dsl is only 190kb/sec. My cable modem at my parents house was alot faster at "certain times". Dsl is pretty constant though. I dont have any complaints.

~Dj


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

winkyee said:


> My cable speeds are consistently at 240k per second on Kazaa lite.


 As far as I know, the download-speed at Kazaa depends mainly on the upstream speed of the host: you won't ever make 240kB/s if you get your stuff from someone behind a modem...

My cable-connection's pretty fast downstream (about 300kB/s; depends heavily on the site I'm visting, though), but, like X said, my upload-speed sucks ass big time (happy if it reaches 10kB/s...







) 
But maybe (hopefully) that's just caused by my crappy, slow-ass webhost.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i have uploaded many times at 300+k a second and i have downloaded a 1MB + a second , and the times i did it are not always at some ungodly hour where no one accep me is awake. i am just saying that T1 would sometimes be slower than my cable.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i use broadband ive had it for 2 months now and i am well happy dail up sucks
dixon


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> One you go T1, bband is like a cup with strings.


 Sorry but I beg to differ.

T1 is 1.54Mbps.

My old cable modem ran at 3Mbps.

My current one runs about 2Mbps.

T1 has its good points. Smoking bandwidth is not one of them.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

That is by far the fastest cable modem I have ever heard of. Where do you live?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

The upload speed of cable does bite. 
Our Ultra DSL package from Bell Canada is supposed to be faster but I tried it and due to phone lines or whatever it was quite a bit slower than cable . 
The 4 meg cable service that available now should really rock.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Holy shnikies that is fast! Damn canadians!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Holy shnikies that is fast! Damn canadians!


 lol. 
40 bucks a month , that's what... 28 US dollars?
Cable is much better than DSL around here. I'm not sure about other parts of Canada.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

god have mercy on the poor 56k users :sad: 
i never realized there was still so many


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> god have mercy on the poor 56k users :sad:
> i never realized there was still so many


 Hey!!! I have a 56k still... powered by DSL though. Hard drive full and crashing left and right


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

if u still have dialup u have issues dsl or nothing dialup is wayy too slow and frustrating


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well mine rules ass then because i have crazy upload and download. this is peak time around here too.










also this is me downloading something before i took this screenshot it was going 1.25MB a sec.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I hate you!!!! Damn Canadians!


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

i use cable


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

croz I hate you too. That upload speed for non-T1 is freaking unheard of.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Why is that canadians have such good speed? Whats the difference compared to america?

~Dj


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

56k modem


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's the newest availible cable internet in Windsor Ont.

" 640 Kbps Upload Speed
4 Mbps Download Speed

All this for only $64.95 with any Digital Bundle ($69.95 when ordered a la carte)."
Just a bit too much money..


----------

